# Tracing the Adair family



## wadair

I woud be grateful if anyone would be able to help me obtain any information on my family ; Capt William Adair (Ballyrush), Capt Wesley Adair (Pinewood), Chf Eng. Ian Adair (Decsd) (Craigmore). I would be interested to here from people who actually worked with the men and the type of men they were with there fellow ship mates.
There are more Adair's who went to sea all of whom are related in one way or another, normally cousins. Any information is welcome. Thanks. William Adair Jnr


----------



## Macphail

William,

Ian Adair was a well known, and well thought of Chief Engineer in the P&O Bulk Shipping Gas Fleet, I relieved Ian on the Gambada, in New Orleans.
We where all upset on board to be informed that, whilst on leave, Ian was walking his dog and killed by a lighting strike.

Maybe some other SN members, who knew Ian, can give there thoughts and memories.

Best wishes

John


----------



## Electric Al

Ian Adair gave me my nickname on the Gazana. We had a few Alan,s on board so we became mechanic al, navigation al and electric al


----------



## lakercapt

There was a Captain Willie Adair that sailed for Robertsons of Glasgow on the Gem line boats


----------



## Stephen Adair

*Tracing Adair Family*

Hi WAdair
My grandfather was William Adair of BALLYRUSH my Uncles are Wesley and Iain (Deceased)My father was Harry also Deceased 
Have a lot of info and some pics if you want to get in touch 
Stephen


----------



## Somerton

Hi Stephen, I remember your grandfather Wm Adair in the Ballyrush, also the Willy Adair that was with Wm Robertsons? The last time I saw him he was in the Dollington (Stevy Clarke) after they had taken over Robertsons. My father was Robertsons boatman in Belfast for over 23 years. 
Regards,
Alex C.


----------



## Stephen Adair

*Tracing the Adair Family*

Thanks Alex
Yes he was with Kellys for most of his career a far as I know 
I have the ships log ballyrush from 1962 and also the log from 1935 off the SS Kilrea 1935 great reading all in beautiful handwriting 
Stephen


----------



## Ian.Donald

wadair said:


> I woud be grateful if anyone would be able to help me obtain any information on my family ; Capt William Adair (Ballyrush), Capt Wesley Adair (Pinewood), Chf Eng. Ian Adair (Decsd) (Craigmore). I would be interested to here from people who actually worked with the men and the type of men they were with there fellow ship mates.
> There are more Adair's who went to sea all of whom are related in one way or another, normally cousins. Any information is welcome. Thanks. William Adair Jnr


Hi Stephen, I new Wesley well, he was first mate with my father on the Mayfair Sapphire, then Captain. When the ship was sold he was Captain on the Craigmore before the Pinewood. I recall Wesley and Sheila lived in Orangefield. As a young child sailing with my father I used to see your grandfather who was with Kelly's, usually in Garston or Preston. I did not know Ian. and went on to your father a little. The Adairs were highly respected seamen.


----------

